# Pain near belly button & around bump



## ApplePieMum (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably a silly question. Is it normal to have tenderness around the belly button when i press it lightly? I am currently 25+ weeks. Also sometimes i have slight pain elsewhere on bump? Is there anything to worry about? 
Many thankks for your feedbackk

Mahria


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry about it.  As your baby grows, the skin and muscles are getting more and more stretched, so any movements will make your tummy feel tender in places where you've been kicked or elbowed.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

